# [H] Crithappens rekrutiert! Garrosh-Shattrath-Nozdormu



## Jajaiskla (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 

die Gilde Crithappens, vom Serververbund Garrosh - Shattrath - Nozdormu, sucht noch fähige Leute für den kommenden Content in WoD.

 

Wir sind noch eine relativ kleine Gilde, besitzen aber bereits unseren Stamm und gehen regelmäßig und erfolgreich raiden.

 

Auf unsere Homepage: http://www.crithappens.de/ , kannst du mehr über uns erfahren und bei Bedarf eine Bewerbung hinterlassen. 
(Keine Anmeldung nötig)

Eine Vorlage für die Bewerbung findest du dort auch.

 

Wir freuen uns auf deinen Besuch.

 

Schönen Gruß,

Jajaiskla


----------

